# newbie yote gun question



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

me and my buddy have been talking for awhile about yote hunting. i have been watching allot of videos and trying to do as much research as i can and i think its time to get serious. so i thought i would try to get some input from everyone on here who knows way more than i do.

i have been looking for a excuse to finish a ar build i started awhile ago so i was thinking either get a 18 or 20in barrel and setting that up as a daytime yote gun or getting some sort of a night vision setup on my 17hmr and having a nighttime gun.

we will be mostly starting out on public land around the thumb. being a new yote hunter wasnt sure if it would be better to start day or night hunting. i appreciate any comments or advise.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Is best to start day hunting I think, but I also recommend waiting for a good frost to put the leaves on the ground and some of thr taller grasses too.

Is tough seeing rhem with all the leaves and tall grasses.

 Al


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Go with .269 caliber or smaller and you can hunt day/night with same gun. 

An “affordable” start for both would be an ATN digital scope, works day and night with an IR illuminating light. 

Look thru this forum, go back a year or so, almost anything you’ll need to know to get up and running is here. 

Good luck, and don’t forget to put up some pics of your yotes!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

12ga is my preferred night weapon
But if you only carry that I guarantee you'll have a time you wish you had the rifle


----------



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

thanks guys. i will check that scope out and i will def keep looking through stuff on here. i cant wait for the day i can share my first yote.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Fool'em said:


> 12ga is my preferred night weapon
> But if you only carry that I guarantee you'll have a time you wish you had the rifle


It can be a pain sometimes, but I carry both.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

jsbowman said:


> It can be a pain sometimes, but I carry both.


Yes, pain in my shoulders!
2 long guns, backpack with gear, I’ve got my system down so my hands are free, but this spring I missed out on a brute cuz I didn’t carry out my 11-87 and I was pissed, lessons learned


----------



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

I was looking at that atn scope and also the sightmark photon xt. I like the idea of having a day\night scope in one. The photon has a few less buttons to deal with but only 4.6 or 6.5 fixed power. But it also looked to have a little bit more clear picture in night mode from the videos i saw. Do you think one of those scopes on my 17hmr would be good to get me started then maybe a better gun down the road?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Public land in the thumb is not eligible for centerfire at night


----------



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

ok thanks i get confused reading the rule book the way they word some of the stuff.


----------

